
App idea: donate a fixed monthly amount across creators of liked videos - lecarore
Here&#x27;s an app idea for a patreon-like platform.<p>You&#x27;d donate 7€ a month to the platform (you choose the amount)
The platform tracks what you like on youtube
At the end of the month, it splits your donation across the creators of the videos you liked.
You can focus your donation on creators making less money via the system.<p>There&#x27;d be an optional chrome extension that :
- show who&#x27;s a donator in the youtube comment section
- skips promotional part like audible&#x2F;nordvpn&#x2F;skillshare sponsorships. It would be based on user provided infos.
- show how much the creator is making via the platform
- show how much the creator would make if he subscribed to the platform<p>Would you use such a system ? Would youtube allow it ? Would content creators prefer it to patreon ?
======
hitpointdrew
How are you going to get the youtubers in your system, and what happens if I
like a video of a youtuber who isn't in your system? I doubt youtube is just
going to give you the personal information of the channel creators so that you
can forward them a check. Seems like the big issue would be getting youtube
creators to adopt your product.

------
cimmanom
Before I would even begin to consider this, you'd have to include an option to
mark all my donations as anonymous - that is, I don't want info all over the
internet about what videos I like, let alone who I give money to.

